# usa jobs site



## uacomm (Dec 24, 2009)

Can anyone suggest me any good usa jobs site?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Are you just looking to move to America? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Depends on your line of work and your immigration status. Most of the usual sites for jobs in the US pretty much assume you already have the right to live and work in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## foreignerabroad (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi,
You want to learn something about working abroad First.


----------

